# Draft steal



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Who do you guys think was the draft's steals.

My pic is Wafer.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Probably not this year but he definitely looks like he can develop very well.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Louis Williams he is a proven winner, and I am disgraced that no one had drafted the kid, he has the potential of becoming the next Ai


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Louis Williams he is a proven winner, and I am disgraced that no one had drafted the kid, he has the potential of becoming the next Ai


No one drafted him? Your sixers did.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Salim Stoudamire and Nate Robinson, i think both will be good impact players coming off the bench.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Salim Stoudamire . . and someone no team picked John Gilchrist


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Mickaël Gelabale and Ryan Gomes

Gilchrist was picked by Boston


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Gerlad Green, Wafer, Gomes, Nate Robinson, Stoudamire, Diogu( I think he is gonna turn out to be one of the best players in the draft)


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

Andrew Bogut ... he's like a white Shaq. He's a force!! :joke: 












Serioulsy though, I like what Danny Granger brings to the Pacers. I can see him playing some decent minutes off the bench this year and really helping the team. Good player. 

Jason


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

My other pick is Chris taft .....Yup i said it.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Serbian Future...Mile Ilic!!!Drafted By the Team of the Future: New Jersey NETS!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Gilchrist was picked by Boston


No he wasn't. He went undrafted and Cleveland invited him to their summer league team.


----------



## ivote4replay (Sep 15, 2005)

I have to say Gerald Green, Ike Diogu, Nate Robinson and Francisco Garcia are the STEALS of this draft...especially Garcia. I was expecting him to go much earlier than expected... the Kings were lucky to get him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

folks, the steal of the draft is danny granger


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Joey Graham. Will be one of the best players in the draft.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ivote4replay said:


> I have to say Gerald Green, Ike Diogu, Nate Robinson and Francisco Garcia are the STEALS of this draft...especially Garcia. I was expecting him to go much earlier than expected... the Kings were lucky to get him.



Green would have to play in order to be considerd a steal...that kid will not get minutes in boston.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

My picks would be the following:

1) Danny Granger
2) Hakim Warrick
3) Nate Robinson
4) Francisco Garcia
5) Salim Stoudamire
6) Ronny Turiaf (He's got 3 possibilities because of this injury:
A) Play near the end of this season
B) Start career next season after missing this one 
C) End of career for him as we know it

7) Von Wafer
8) Monta Ellis
9) Chris Taft
10) Louis Williams
11) Bracey Wright
12) Ryan Gomes

13) Randolph Morris--> I think he could be pretty good. If he's put in the right situation with the right coach and system, (Come on Mitch Cupchak), he could possibly develop to be a great player. He may not have the great "D" like Big Ben but Big Ben was also undrafted and turned out pretty good.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Diogu.


----------



## sai (Sep 12, 2005)

Danny Granger and Chris Taft

Oh, maybe he's not a "real" steal but Chris Paul will be better than Bogut,Williams and Williams


----------



## peja2211 (Sep 25, 2005)

Gerald green, Garcia and salim stoudamire, mayb even sean may


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

peja2211 said:


> Gerald green, Garcia and salim stoudamire, mayb even *sean may*


May looks a lot different now than he did when he was at Carolina.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> May looks a lot different now than he did when he was at Carolina.


Maybe he learned how to jump too.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Roko Leni-Ukic of course. We'll have to wait a couple years before he comes over but he's going to compete for ROY when he does. Future starting PG in the second round.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Roko Leni-Ukic of course. We'll have to wait a couple years before he comes over but he's going to compete for ROY when he does. Future starting PG in the second round.



The next superstar will be Brandon Rush.


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

gerald green or stoudemire- he is on a struggling team and should be running the point


----------

